# Free Gas Tank - Merry Christmas



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

I've got a free red 6 gallon portable plastic boat fuel tank made my Moeller marine. It does not have the cap. But is otherwise in perfect condition! 



Quick story: 



Thief steals mine out of boat several times earlier this year. 

Thief thinks he is funny and comes back a few nights ago and throws tank back in my yard missing the cap. 

Tank is not mine, apparently thief doesn't keep good records of which tank goes to which address as mine was made by GASSCAN and has already been replaced.



I guess this is my Christmas present from said thief



I'm sure Moeller will sell you a new one, I haven't checked, but don't need said gas tank.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

weird.....


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah... and he took out too more brick mailboxes with his car before he stopped in the road, got out, threw the can in my yard, and hauled butt. Neighbor was sitting in car late at night "smoking a cigarette" when he saw it happen, rang my doorbell at midnight and told me about the can, he didnt know about the mailboxes further up the road till the next morning


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Some people think it's funny to add insult to injury I guess.


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

I had a tank stolen several times when I did not have a shed. One day I had two red tanks but had put diesel fuel in one and marked it with a D. Yeah they took them both,I only hope they used them both on their regular fuel car.


----------

